# Water Dragon Enclosure



## melluvssnakes (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm picking up a baby water dragon in a week and while he has an enclosure to live in for now, I would love to build him a palace to inhabit unitl he is big enough to go into an outdoor enclosure. 
I've been doing some searches on youtube and these two designs are ones that i would love to smush together and create something awesome 

[video=youtube;UTENPSrp2bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTENPSrp2bU[/video]

[video=youtube;zcmFlPS6TxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcmFlPS6TxM[/video]

So after some trial and error, here's a design that I did up on Google Sketch.



The bottom section is a fish tank (1200Lx700Wx350D) with the ramp leading up onto the platform (800x700). The middle shelf has the same dimensions. Top basking shelf is 350wide and goes the full 1200 of the enclosure. Total height is approx 1200. One side will be full wooden, but the other side will be mesh for ventilation. Front opening will be split into 4 sliding doors. There will be a UV light attached to the ceiling and also to the underside of the middle shelf. 
Hopefully, there will be a pair of macquarie short necks going into the pond. Submersable filter will be added. Trying to figure out if I can make that bottom shelf removable to access the pond, or if I put the fish tank on small caster wheels to make it pull out for ease of cleaning. 

What do you reckon guys?


----------



## AshMan (Feb 27, 2011)

sounds like your little water dragons gonna be living a life of luxury haha! nice set up


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Feb 28, 2011)

here ----> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/build-water-dragon-enclosure-155823/


----------



## Chicken (Feb 28, 2011)

May i ask what program you use to design that? And its looks great, its going to be a very happy water dragon! Good luck!

Edit - sorry i didnt notice you said google sketch.


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 28, 2011)

for the pond bit get a open tank thing made of glass with a bung in the bottom. then u can easily drain the water out. makes cleaning soooooo easy! also just keep in mind water + wood = rot. also with the turtles, make sure when introduced they are of relative size to the water dragons to stop conflict. looks great though!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Feb 28, 2011)

Didn't think of putting a bung in the bottom. Not sure how that would go though. Plan is to put the fish tank on a piece of board that has got runners attached to the bottom so that you can pull the pond part out for access to the turtles and for easy cleaning. 
At the moment, the turtles and the water dragon are all hatchlings, so we should be good to go. 
Also, all the interior will be coated in pondtite to try and cancel out the rot factor!

Thanks for the words of encouragment guys. I've been spending so much time on the computer designing this. Can't wait to get it started. Am thinking that we may even be able to use the enclosure for a GTP once the water dragon gets too big. Note - most of the shelves will be removed and perches put in instead


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 2, 2011)

pondtite is okay for a while. remember the water dragons have some menacing claws. thew bung in the bottom can be put in by glass cutters or some aquarium builders or sellers. then you just connect a valve and piece of pipe, put the pipe into a plastic bin or something, drain the water and your good to go. if your using a submersible pump, use an "Otto" pump. really good quality and really easy to clean and maintain.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 2, 2011)

We have changed the design slightly and now we're going to use the fish tank that we already have, so we won't be putting a bung in it.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 14, 2011)

Dont put a bung in it, we looked at that idea in line with our easy drain features but were warned by our glass suppliers that cutting out a hole in the bottom of a tank will seriously jeopardise its strength and will form a weakpoint, not to mention the ever present problem of possible leaking. Use a submersible aquarium filter like an Aquapro and you can attach a hose to the outlet and use that to pump the water out with the filter. Also with the lower floor above the water, only make it come out half or a third from the back and it will allow you the access you need. They will still have the room to run around on with the other levels.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 14, 2011)

Most of my fishtanks have holes in the bottom with a bulk head attached, you can then thread a pvc tap onto the bottom for drainage.....


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess it depends on the size and depth, we were going to do a 500L tank that was 60cm deep.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

If you use a weir, it takes the stress away from the hole, was it possible to use a weir in the design?
I have 1000 liter fish tank with weir and mini reef setup, never had a problem with hole.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 16, 2011)

This is the new design. It's a little hard to understand from the picture, but there is a shelf fully over the fish tank, except for the cut away access hole that is 1' square and has the ramp leading down to the water.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 17, 2011)

Nah, I can make it out, I designed a tank similar to this, Ill see if I can dig out the designs. only problem i found witht hese sort of setups is they look great but are hard to maintain and impractical.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 17, 2011)

Ausherp, how did you find it impractical? I'm open to all suggestions and the building stage is still a while away yet so all suggestions are welcome


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey 
The large floor on top of the fish tank will really make things hard to clean and get into. 
I suggest putting that shelve on something that is removable so you can get into the back.
Also I'd kill the ramp inside the fish tank. 
A few well placed and well sized logs will look way better and give alot more space as well.

Hope i read your plans right


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 18, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Hey
> The large floor on top of the fish tank will really make things hard to clean and get into.
> I suggest putting that shelve on something that is removable so you can get into the back.
> Also I'd kill the ramp inside the fish tank.
> ...


 
Yes I should have mentioned when we were talking about mine and yours being similar, all my levels are going to be in pieces, modular if you like and light weight for easy removal. I agree with the ramp being a bad idea as well, rocks would look nicer.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 18, 2011)

Jannico, are you talking about the fish tank being hard to clean? Cause the plan is to have it on casters that will allow it to be rolled out of the enclosure to be cleaned. 
The ramp is to allow the young turtles to get up out of the water to bask. Also to allow the dragon to exit the water easily


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh true,how would you put the tank on casters? 
If it's on casters will there be a lip to keep the substrate in on the other side of the tank?

Still think that a few well placed logs would be better even with baby turtles,


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 18, 2011)

Well more that the fish tank will be sitting on a piece of timber that is on like a drawer-type set of runners... I'm not sure I understand what you mean by keeping the substrate in. That whole shelf is firmly attached to the walls of the enclosure. It's only the tank that moves. Oh and I use astro turf, so it wouldn't really matter anyway


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahhh, ok cool. This will be awesome!
No I meant at the bottom where you have some space left next to the tank i thought you might needed a lip there to keep the substrate in the enclosure itself when you open the doors? 
Are you going for sliding or swinging doors?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 18, 2011)

That's where the filter and stuff is going to go. It won't actually be part of the enclosure. At least, I can't figure out how to make it work


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 18, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Jannico, are you talking about the fish tank being hard to clean? Cause the plan is to have it on casters that will allow it to be rolled out of the enclosure to be cleaned.
> The ramp is to allow the young turtles to get up out of the water to bask. Also to allow the dragon to exit the water easily


Advise against the aquarium being removable, the weight of the water, the fact that any sudden movement with the castors sticking will quickly spill litres and litres of water. It would be a lot of problems and headaches and i'd hate to see you ripping your hair out in frustration because you cant overcome the difficulties.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 18, 2011)

I always find, the more movable parts there is to contend with the harder it is to maintain, they look great when first set up and for a few months but then the impracticality of it takes it's toll and you will most likely be looking for something simpler. I love the idea, It's just that when you try to fit more in, things have a way of screwing up.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm yeh that's a good point JPN. Back to the drawing board I guess


----------

